

Open source alternative to FireBase?  - koolkao

From my limited experience with the tutorials, I&#x27;m a big fan of FireBase. I wish I could use their framework and their service. Unfortunately since I&#x27;m in the healthcare space, it&#x27;s a much higher burden to justify, in terms of business and in terms of regulatory compliance, entrusting so much protected information to an outside entity.<p>Are there alternatives similar to FireBase that we could host on our own servers?
======
reiz
Take a look to the Atmosphere Framework:
[http://www.ncolomer.net/2012/03/cometwebsocket-
introducing-t...](http://www.ncolomer.net/2012/03/cometwebsocket-introducing-
the-atmosphere-framework/)

------
argonaut
Meteor?

Or just roll your own using WebSockets (perhaps using socket.io or Faye to
make it easier).

